# Something for Baked Potato lovers to try



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

When my wife and I go out to eat, we always ask what the specials are. And if it is a Friday or Saturday night it is usually Prime Rib (well, Choice Rib Roast as most places don't serve Prime).

Typically the roast comes with 'jus, creamy horseradish/sour cream mix, steamed veggies and a baked potato. The potato is either plain with butter and sour cream on the side or stuffed. 

Now, I love, or rather LOVE horseradish. I always ask if they have "fresh" horseradish in addition to the creamy stuff. And, I plaster it on the roast, or as my wife says, I have a little beef with my horseradish. 

Yes, sometimes I regret it as the horseradish is truly fresh and singes my nose hairs but most times, it is adequate. 

Getting back to the baked potatoes.

Since I save my potato as a kind of dessert, I eat it at the end. And since I have some left over creamy horseradish, I mix that in with the butter and regular sour cream, salt and pepper (and any fresh horseradish I have left)

I am sure most of us have had Garlic Mashed Potatoes, but you haven't lived until you have had Horseradish Baked Potatoes!!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I always keep horseradish for shrimp sauce. I'll try a little on a corner of my next potato and let you know. I've never had fresh horseradish.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@ktownskier - do you eat sushi? Even if you don't like raw fish, there's lots that are cooked & lots & lots of wasabi (horseradish) :wink2:
I'm allergic ( not the breathing kind. . . yet) but eat it anyway.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My SIL introduced me to horseradish with pot roast years ago and now I love it everywhere. As for the potato you described the major difference for me is it comes first. After asking for more butter and carving out my boat so I can smash it all together and then back into the boat I devour it and often have to take the meat dish home if it was a large Idaho. But I'm careful with the horseradish as some can be rather hot.

Question, does the fresh horseradish hold longer than the bottle variety? I've only used the bottle variety and find it only lasts a week or so and then loses all flavor.

Bud


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Question, does the fresh horseradish hold longer than the bottle variety? I've only used the bottle variety and find it only lasts a week or so and then loses all flavor.


Ayuh,..... I've got a horseradish patch,......

Processin' it, will _REALLY *BURN*_ yer eyes out,......

After diggin' up enough roots to process, it's thoroughly washed, chopped up abit, 'n thrown into the blender, with just enough white vinegar so's the blender will thrash it up nicely,....

It's when ya take the lid off the blender that all 'ell breaks loose,....
It literally takes my breath away, 'n my eyeballs jump outa my head, tryin' to get away from the smell,.....
If my arms were a foot longer, it wouldn't be so bad,......

Then I pour it into a sieve to reuse the bulk of the vinegar,.....
Some goes into the jar with the horseradish, but most drips out for reuse,....

It'll keep several months in the fridge, but the potency starts to go away, as soon as ya chop the roots,....
By a year, it's less than mild,.....

Another thing that kills the potency is heat,.....
That's why ya use it as a condiment, 'n don't cook with it,....


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just buy a root & keep it in a dry spot in the refrigerator, like a ginger root. It lasts months or until you use it up. 

I never knew how to make it complicated, Bondo! 

The root is a living thing- probably goes without saying. When the cells are crushed it begins to go bad.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Like mustard, Vinegar plays a big part in setting the heat levels. 
Here's another recipe for preparing your own Horseradish. 

How to Make Your Own Prepared Horseradish
To make a prepared horseradish to use as a condiment, you will need a food processor or blender, horseradish root, white vinegar, and salt. An airtight glass storage container is preferred if you are not going to use it immediately.

When making prepared horseradish, beware of the fumes which can burn your nose and eyes. To avoid that, open a window when you remove the lid and keep the mixture at an arm's length as you turn away. Some people even choose to process horseradish in the garage or another location that allows more airflow than the kitchen.

Peel the horseradish root and cut it into cubes.

In a blender or food processor, pulse the horseradish to your desired consistency. The finer the consistency, the more pungent the horseradish will be.

Add vinegar and salt to taste. The longer you wait to add the vinegar, the hotter and stronger the horseradish will be. Don't wait too long or the horseradish will turn bitter.

Store the prepared horseradish in the refrigerator for up to six weeks.

Storage
Store horseradish root unwashed in a plastic bag in the vegetable drawer of the refrigerator. Use it within a week or two as the cut root will dry up. Freezing the unprocessed root is not recommended. Grated horseradish should be used within a few days, or can be frozen for up to six months. If you have added vinegar to the grated horseradish you can keep it up to six weeks in the refrigerator. Bottled prepared horseradish will last up to three months in the refrigerator. However, it quickly loses pungency and is best used within three to four weeks. It should be discarded when it turns dark. Freezing prepared horseradish is not recommended.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you mean the longer you wait to add the vinegar while pulsing, the hotter it will be? I'm very literal & imagine all different kind of Time.:smile:


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> @ktownskier - do you eat sushi? Even if you don't like raw fish, there's lots that are cooked & lots & lots of wasabi (horseradish) :wink2:
> I'm allergic ( not the breathing kind. . . yet) but eat it anyway.


I love wasabi, and while I really don't like most fish, i do like sushi, shashimi and nigiri.

However, most of what we get here in the US is green tinted regular horseradish. Horseradish mixed with mustard extract and citric acid, to be precise. (Possibly why you have a reaction.)

When I make cocktail sauce for shrimp, I make two versions, one with wasabi and one without. I don't mark them though, I like to watch the peoples reactions. :devil3:


----------

